# what is ur fursona's height and weight??



## fu-dog (Nov 29, 2008)

im 5.1 and i weigh 850+

im fat happy damnit


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that's massive! (That's what she said!) Not got one atm though.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

ok, now it's an obvious late troll.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe, does it live under threads and threaten people when they try and post?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Pretty obvious troll, kinda different, but ineffective.

Since I'm posting  here anyway, variable.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Maybe, does it live under threads and threaten people when they try and post?



Worse, it just sits there and stinks like hell.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy shit, asexual means having sex with the alphabet! :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys how long until we start talking about sex again


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Never stopped...So...Gay sex...What's it like?


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Never stopped...So...Gay sex...What's it like?


Bloody difficult. But once you're in, it's not that difficult anymore.. apart from the fact that you have to find a non-crippling position in which someone can move back and forth/up and down.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Talking about sex in a fattroll thread? I'll pass this time.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Never stopped...So...Gay sex...What's it like?



It's like having a dick in your ass.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> It's like having a dick in your ass.



Or you're dick in an ass.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Hay guise my fursona is lyk a hundredly feat tall and lyk duzins of thousins of paoghnds in wait hes into voar and sizeplaii.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't see anything worth doing with this thread other than shitting all over it.

*unbirthing picture*
YO DAWG WE HERD U LIKE VIXENS SO WE PUT A VIXEN IN YOUR VIXEN SO U CAN YIFF WHILE U YIFF


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Never stopped...So...Gay sex...What's it like?



It's ok.



Midi Bear said:


> Bloody difficult. But once you're in, it's not that difficult anymore.. apart from the fact that you have to find a non-crippling position in which someone can move back and forth/up and down.



Haha

Yeah



Takumi_L said:


> It's like having a dick in your ass.



Oh, you.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Someone show me  For real, not just over the internet :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe later.

Or not.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Haha
> 
> Yeah


Oh, and first time receiving hurts like hell. Or maybe the lack of stretching was responsible.. any body else get that?


Ren-Raku said:


> Someone show me  For real, not just over the internet :3


Show yourself and if you look decent, fine.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Oh, and first time receiving hurts like hell. Or maybe the lack of stretching was responsible.. any body else get that?



Ouch

Gotta stretch, dude

I hope you lubed

and used a condom



Midi Bear said:


> Show yourself and if you look decent, fine.



How shallow of you


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Ouch
> 
> Gotta stretch, dude
> 
> ...


Lube and condom were check. Must.. remember.. to.. stretch. Painful without stretch. :<



David M. Awesome said:


> How shallow of you


If I'm going at it with somebody I don't know I at least want them to look decent.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Yiff me :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I'm too fucking horny


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> If I'm going at it with somebody I don't know



Maybe you should just not do that.



Ren-Raku said:


> I think I'm too fucking horny



Evidence would suggest such.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

In before aids.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

In during AIDS.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

In after AIDS.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe you should just not do that.


But why? I reserve myself when I have a mate. D:


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh shit David, never go in during AIDS D: .


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> But why? I reserve myself when I have a mate. D:



Because AIDS Midi Bear D: .


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> But why? I reserve myself when I have a mate. D:



Because

it's not a good idea?

(Also, casual sex is just like... ugh, for me.)



Whitenoise said:


> Oh shit David, never go in during AIDS D: .



FUCK YOU'RE RIGHT


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Wha?


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

HEY GUYS I FOUND A CURE FOR AI- *trips and drops it*

Nevermind...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> HEY GUYS I FOUND A CURE FOR AI- *trips and drops it*
> 
> Nevermind...



Stop curing AIDS Takumi, what did AIDS ever do to you :[ ?


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Killed Freddie...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey did you guys hear about that guy who got the bone marrow transplant and it cured his AIDS?

moar like a boner marrow transplant, oh


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

No, do tell....


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey did you guys hear about that guy who got the bone marrow transplant and it cured his AIDS?



No I didn't hear that David. Does that mean I can start doing that thing I really want to do but I don't because I might get AIDs?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7726118.stm

http://sfist.com/2008/11/12/bone_marrow_transplant_cures_aids.php

You still need to use a condom unless you want to have the most painful surgery of your life

and probably still die


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

My height and weight I did not change for my fursona.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7726118.stm
> 
> http://sfist.com/2008/11/12/bone_marrow_transplant_cures_aids.php
> 
> ...



Damn, I guess I'll have to keep using my own needle then :[ .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd risk my life if it meant having the best sexual experience ever.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'd risk my life if it meant having the best sexual experience ever.



Prepare to be disappointed.

And also contract a horribly debilitating disease.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Because AIDS Midi Bear D: .


Dx



Ren-Raku said:


> I'd risk my life if it meant having the best sexual experience ever.


What are you? A vorephile?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'd risk my life if it meant having the best sexual experience ever.



Rofl.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

I heard liquified money can cure AIDS.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

I heard having even more sex can cure AIDS


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard having even more sex can cure AIDS



Stands to reason.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard having even more sex can cure AIDS




Makes sense.  By giving your AIDS to others, you lower the amount of AIDS in you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Makes sense.  By giving your AIDS to others, you lower the amount of AIDS in you.



Really you won't even have to worry about AIDS as long as you don't use condoms.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

That is how viruses work right


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Really you won't even have to worry about AIDS as long as you don't use condoms.



I think that's the complete opposite.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> What are you? A vorephile?



Nope, but I do like a bit of breathplay :3 I love FelixPath's art. Oh, and YHM.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I think that's the complete opposite.



No that's a common misconception. You see brownsquirrel AIDS is produced naturally during any form of gay sex, the gayer the sex, the more AIDS it produces. Normally the AIDS is released harmlessly into the environment and never reaches the concentrations necessary for it to pose any sort of threat. The problem arises when a condom it worn, as the condom traps the AIDS allowing it to build up in close proximity to the wearer, and that's how people get AIDS.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No that's a common misconception. You see brownsquirrel AIDS is produced naturally during any form of gay sex, the gayer the sex, the more AIDS it produces. Normally the AIDS is released harmlessly into the environment and never reaches the concentrations necessary for it to pose any sort of threat. The problem arises when a condom it worn, as the condom traps the AIDS allowing it to build up in close proximity to the wearer, and that's how people get AIDS.



So we shouldn't wear condoms so we can spread more AIDS?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> So we shouldn't wear condoms so we can spread more AIDS?



AIDS is normally harmless brownsquirrel, it's only dangerous if you wear a  condom  .


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 29, 2008)

Fucking furries...



Oh, and my never used fursona has the same profile as myself.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol GS. Fucking furries as in that's what you're doing?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> AIDS is normally harmless brownsquirrel, it's only dangerous if you wear a  condom  .



This man is wise.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

1ft, 1lb
If you were wondering, he goes by "Hot Dog."
Unfortunately, his life ended when dinner was over.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 29, 2008)

The only difference in my height and weight from theirs is the fact that Tomew's gigantic Mohawk adds about a foot :V


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

9" and 1.8lbs. 
.
..
...
oh wait, my fursona... >.>


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

6' 0" and 200 pounds (15 pounds more than what I really weigh)


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

Hai guys what's going on in here? :3


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

**Looks around cautiously**

Hmmm... This place seems rather suspicious...

My fursona is 10 inches at the withers, and 8 lbs =3

**Scurries away before the AIDS infects**


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2008)

5'11" 170 lbs.  Because, you know, it is supposed to be ME.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 30, 2008)

5' 7" high, and about 140 lbs.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Looks around cautiously**
> 
> Hmmm... This place seems rather suspicious...
> 
> ...



d'awwwwwww X3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Looks around cautiously**
> 
> Hmmm... This place seems rather suspicious...
> 
> ...


Nargle!

...stop being adorable! D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2008)

*is on-topic*

*Shark*
Height- 6ft 2in
Weight- 180lbs

*Krahs*
Height- 6ft 3in
Weight- 172lbs


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm 5'8" 140 I guess.

-Onyx


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

6'5" 168lbs


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Why is everyone so big


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why is everyone so big


I know, I feel like I'm going to be stepped on.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why is everyone so big



Everyone's fursona is ludicrously giant, except for me :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why is everyone so big


...we're over compensating?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why is everyone so big





Easog said:


> I know, I feel like I'm going to be stepped on.



Quit being so short.  >.-.>


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm _not_ short, I'm actually fairly tall.  Everyone else is just fucking giant.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 30, 2008)

My fursona is about 5'5, 250 lbs.

He's gone a bit beyond healthy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> My fursona is about 5'5, 250 lbs.
> 
> He's gone a bit beyond healthy.



Damn, boy, how'd you fit all that ass in those jeans


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 30, 2008)

M' fursona's 5'7" and weighs 230 lbs. I hope I can drop to that weight, but what with all this damn turkey and my mom's cooking, I don't really see that goal at all...
My stomach must be in the way!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why is everyone so big





Easog said:


> I know, I feel like I'm going to be stepped on.





Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...we're over compensating?



I dunno, I made it my same height, just about 10lbs heavier to add on some muscle *shrug*

-Onyx


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Damn, boy, how'd you fit all that ass in those jeans



I'mma gonna get get get you drunk, get you love drunk off my humps.

Wait...that's not right....

Anyway, I use a crowbar and a hell of a lot of elastic.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> I dunno, I made it my same height, just about 10lbs heavier to add on some muscle *shrug*
> 
> -Onyx


same weight for me just 6 more inches taller


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a tiny bird, except when I'm a giant bird :[ .


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 30, 2008)

*Height:* 6'0"
*Weight:* 160lbs


----------



## Nylak (Nov 30, 2008)

5'2", 100-110#, depending on season.  Same as myself.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why is everyone so big



To put it in the words of Skee-Lo, and what I think goes through the artist's mind is "I wish I was a little bit taller".


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 30, 2008)

I would actually say it's relative. I pick the size as a tad shorter than the norm, so if everyone else is 6'11'', he's 6'5''. If everyone else is 5'10'', he's 5'6''. That sort of thing.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2008)

Height: 7'.  Length: 30' (6 feet neck+head, 7 feet tail, the rest body.)  Weight: 4549 pounds.


----------



## Monak (Nov 30, 2008)

12'8 775 pounds........ big cats are...... well...... big


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

About 6' 5", around 350 lbs. Imagine what Batista looks like as an Arctic Fox (but without all the "Tats") with my personality and my hair-do, my likes and dislikes etc. He's just really big as far as muscle goes. Ever seen Batista from WWE? He's really 6' 5" and weighs around 350 lbs.! That's crazy!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Everyone's fursona is ludicrously giant, except for me :V .



Not everyone's is.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

250km high, 20k tons.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> About 6' 5", around 350 lbs. Imagine what Batista looks like as an Arctic Fox (but without all the "Tats") with my personality and my hair-do, my likes and dislikes etc. He's just really big as far as muscle goes. Ever seen Batista from WWE? He's really 6' 5" and weighs around 350 lbs.! That's crazy!



At least your character isn't Andre the Giant size


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> At least your character isn't Andre the Giant size



I know, I'm pleasantly sexy. Lol


----------



## Jack (Nov 30, 2008)

Jack is the same height and wetght as me.
6'5" 210 - 220 lbs. 
he is just a little more muscularly cut than me. (but I am not far behind!)


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

ok, back on topic >_>

my fursona is 6' 2"  and 120lbs.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I am a tiny bird, except when I'm a giant bird :[ .



This is a thing that you may like.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

Near my height and weight, 5,7 155ibs.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Kyle is 5'5", and weighs about 140-150lbs.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Omg, a topic that's on topic! That's fucking mental!


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 30, 2008)

5'4" 170 pounds, same as myself IRL.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

5'10" 126 lbs. Yeah im so creative, its the same as me in real life.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Well why wouldn't it be?

HAHA HEY BUDDY WHERE'D HALF OF YOUR POSTS GO


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> 250km high, 20k tons.


Only 20k tons?  What's your fursona, a giant walking stick?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Me? They're all there, I've only been here a week :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Me? They're all there, I've only been here a week :3



Uh, no.  Who cares about you? Silibus was the poster directly above me, so I was responding to him, obviously.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure someone cares about me. Not me of course.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well why wouldn't it be?
> 
> HAHA HEY BUDDY WHERE'D HALF OF YOUR POSTS GO


Half of them were game posts I suppose. ^_^; How are you doing? Anything special going on today?


Ren-Raku said:


> I'm sure someone cares about me. Not me of course.


I care about you~


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Half of them were game posts I suppose. ^_^; How are you doing? Anything special going on today?



I know they were. 8)  See how my post count is the same as it was?

I'm fine.  I'm just hanging out today, doing computer diagnostics and chatting with my buddies.


----------



## xiath (Nov 30, 2008)

I decided to make him the same as me 

6'2" 175 lb's.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know they were. 8)  See how my post count is the same as it was?
> 
> I'm fine.  I'm just hanging out today, doing computer diagnostics and chatting with my buddies.


You're much too sophisticated for game threads. I'll IM you in a bit, Ive let myself slip and I skipped a day of working out, so I must make up for it.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You're much too sophisticated for game threads. I'll IM you in a bit, Ive let myself slip and I skipped a day of working out, so I must make up for it.



K <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I care about you~



Aww, awesomeness! See David?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus doesn't count, he cares about people to the point of it being a fault.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

He doesn't? Crap! Quickly, someone say that you care about me!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> He doesn't? Crap! Quickly, someone say that you care about me!



Uhhh...I like that realistic bug avy that I keep wanting to swat


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoop, that's good enough for me!  Sorry, I just put another bug on your screen hehe.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> He doesn't? Crap! Quickly, someone say that you care about me!


I do care, why wouldnt I count? Just because I care about everyone doesnt mean I shouldnt count.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is a thing that you may like.



Oh shit, that's pretty sweet, I'll have to investigate this further.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe David just needs a good ol' dose of copper (II) sulphate...Causes death by diarrhea. I'm evil.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Maybe David just needs a good ol' dose of copper (II) sulphate...Causes death by diarrhea. I'm evil.



Why would you wish ill on David, he's awesome D: .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Because I don't think he likes me. And because my family's motto is "Aux pax aux bellum".


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Because I don't think he likes me. And because my family's motto is "Aux pax aux bellum".



But not liking people is one of the things that make David so awesome.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind someone not being a people person, but he's just going out of his way to show hateful posts towards me.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

He's showed hateful posts towards EVERYONE. If you're not flamed by him, consider yourself useless.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Meh, I consider myself useless anyway :3 Did you draw your avatar? I quite like it :3 I'm gonna sleep now, I've posted over 130 times today I reckon. G'night.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind someone not being a people person, but he's just going out of his way to show hateful posts towards me.



That's one of our favourite things about David.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Fair enough. 124 including this post.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I do care, why wouldnt I count? Just because I care about everyone doesnt mean I shouldnt count.



If you care about everyone it's the same as not caring about anyone.



Ren-Raku said:


> Because I don't think he likes me.



I am indifferent towards you.



Ren-Raku said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind someone not being a people person, but he's just going out of his way to show hateful posts towards me.



You're not familiar with my work.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you care about everyone it's the same as not caring about anyone.


So hating everyone is like not hating anyone?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So hating everyone is like not hating anyone?



That's exactly right. 8)

And that is why I hate everyone.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you care about everyone it's the same as not caring about anyone.


 


Silibus said:


> So hating everyone is like not hating anyone?


 
The sad thing is, I actually see the logic in this.  o_o;

*goes to jump off a bridge, since her brain is officially broken.*  ><


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's exactly right. 8)
> 
> And that is why I hate everyone.


Complete caring and complete hatred = null and void. o_o *Brain malfunction*


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Complete caring and complete hatred = null and void. o_o



You and I are opposing polar forces.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

I like lemons...


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

15 ft tall, 3,000 lbs  ...Metal, gears, wires, and assorted bio-machinery are heavy.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Spydar said:


> 15 ft tall, 3,000 lbs  ...Metal, gears, wires, and assorted bio-machinery are heavy.





Spydar said:


> ...Metal, gears, wires, and assorted bio-machinery





Spydar said:


> Metal, gears, wires





Spydar said:


> Metal gear



*METAL GEAR*


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2008)

If you care about everyone it does lack the personal bond that comes from being one of the few...


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *METAL GEAR*




  Awww.. you're cute!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Spydar said:


> Awww.. you're cute!





Also: Here is a thread that you may enjoy.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *METAL GEAR*



Id hit it


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Id hit it



me too... me too...


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

Mrowl! a 3 way!


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

Ew! No girls allowed!


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Guys are gross anyway.  Srsly.  >>


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Hai guys, what's going on it this thread?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Guys are gross anyway.  Srsly.  >>


NO U >>



Whitenoise said:


> Hai guys, what's going on it this thread?


You're up early. Some sort of robo-orgy? I don't really know...


----------



## SKC (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Guys are gross anyway.  Srsly.  >>


I prefer the term functionally blunt, mkay.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Guys are gross anyway.  Srsly.  >>









 Im not gross...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Awwf, you're one of the rare exceptions.  *patpat*  ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Awwf, you're one of the rare exceptions.  *patpat*  ^^








 I feel special~


----------



## Arc (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And that is why I hate everyone.



Oh hi. 8U


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

OH CRAP ON TOPIC!!1

4'2 and 80lbs. This rat also has a wingspan of 7'.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Arc said:


> Oh hi. 8U



I hate you the most of all. >:C

. . . <3


----------

